# CNNfn shutting down



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

NEW YORK - CNN will shut down its struggling CNNfn financial news network in mid-December, giving up its attempt to compete with CNBC after nine years.

A handful of programs will be shifted to the main network. CNN also said it is planning changes for its Headline News offshoot, offering prime-time programming instead of a constantly repeating 30-minute newscast.

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=494&u=/ap/20041028/ap_en_tv/tv_cnnfn_shuts_4&printer=1


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=494&u=/ap/20041028/ap_en_tv/tv_cnnfn_shuts_4&printer=1


Good


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Somehow, I think that they will air CNN International full time. Especially if the Al Gore owned Newsworld International goes in a different direction.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow, I am so sad. NOT!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 2, 2004)

gor88 said:


> Somehow, I think that they will air CNN International full time. Especially if the Al Gore owned Newsworld International goes in a different direction.


I hope they will air CNN International full time it's much more interesting IMO.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Hopefully, D* will take the hint and run CNNI full-time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

I am totally happy about this. Well actually I'm not


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

They shouldn't screw around with Headline News. I didn't like it when they redesigned the graphics but they left the format alone at least. It's just the news with no other bullcrap.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> They shouldn't screw around with Headline News. I didn't like it when they redesigned the graphics but they left the format alone at least. It's just the news with no other bullcrap.


Headline News is already skewed because of their attempts to package headlines (even in the evening) like a morning coffee show. Hopefully the new thing won't be worse than they have already gone.

As far as CNNi 24/7 ... BRING IT ON!!! I love an international viewpoint, and don't like needing to wait until overnights to see it.

JL


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, 

It will be a real shame if CNNi isn't picked up. 

When will the announcement be made?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometime before mid-December, I suspect. 

BTW: CNN's Announcement
Key Sections:
CNNfn is distributed in about 30 million of the 100 million U.S. homes. CNBC, a rival business network owned by General Electric Co.'s NBC Universal division, is available in about 86 million U.S. homes and 200 million worldwide.

"Lou Dobbs Tonight" and "In The Money" will continue to air on CNN, Walton said. CNNfn programming, including "Open House" and "Dolans Unscripted," will move to the company's other networks.

Executives said they are now in discussions with cable operators on how to fill the distribution vacuum left by the shutdown of CNNfn.

Walton said one scenario might be offering more international programming. International programs are broadcast on CNNfn during the weekends.​It looks like CNN will be making the pitch for CNN International. I hope that E*, the leader in international programming, immediately adds the channel.

I'd also like to see CNN International at 201 instead of CNNfn's 206. That would keep the three CNNs together. (Are any receivers still using 201 for interactive news?) That would also free up 206 for Fox News' potential financial news network. From the CNN article:
News Corp.'s Fox News cable network is also mulling plans to launch a business news network on the heels of its top-rated business news show "Your World with Neil Cavuto."​
It makes sense to me to have the CNNs together and the financial channels together.

JL


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

An Atlanta Journal-Constitution piece this morning suggests that the CNNfn space may go to CNNI full time:

_No decisions have been made yet on any future occupant of the plot of cable real estate where CNNfn currently resides, although Walton did suggest it could have a slightly familiar accent.

"We're in discussions with operators for that channel space," said Walton, pointing out that CNN International programming runs on CNNfn on weekends and at night. "We feel that many of the operators might like to have more international programming going forward."_​


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets not forget... CNNsi also folded about a year or two ago. But, then again, I believe that CNN, as a whole, has had some bigger overall problems. 

And, yes, I put in a online request for CNN International 24/7 on DirecTV.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Now if only CNN would fold .


----------



## dohcmark8 (Oct 31, 2004)

mainedish said:


> Now if only CNN would fold .


I'd rather that Fox News fold..........


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There are several other channels that I would like to see fold first. Like the TV Guide channel.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> There are several other channels that I would like to see fold first. Like the TV Guide channel.


Yes, the TV Guide channel is a waste of bandwith on DirecTV. Not only does it not list alot of the channels, but it does not tell you what is on your locals alot of the time. Also, I hate that 'now next later' at the top. I'll stick with using the guide button on my remote!


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

Anytime that part of the Commie News Network has to fold is great news.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> but it does not tell you what is on your locals alot of the time. Also, I hate that 'now next later' at the top. I'll stick with using the guide button on my remote


Not to defend TV Guide, but listing what is on your locals would be kind of difficult for non standard network programming considering DirecTV carries 130 markets across 4 time zones, which is also the reason for the Now/Next/Later labels. Now maybe 4:30PM for you, but it's not for ~75% of the rest of the country.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

mainedish said:


> Now if only CNN would fold .


There is a good side to CNN staying around: it's always good to see how Fox is beating them in the ratings.

CNNfn going away? Doesn't bother me because I never watched it. As someone mentioned earlier, this combined with the demise of CNNsi gives the appearance that CNN is suffering financial losses and needs to cut the waste.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is the response that I got back from DirecTV:



DirecTV said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused. Please note that as of now we do not have any specific information regarding the discontinuation of the "CNNfn channel."
> 
> ...


I have intentionally removed the person's name only because it may not have been communicated down through the channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like the typical canned responce.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sounds like the typical canned responce.


Yep, I got the same kind of response when I sent them an email last year requesting a channel to be added.


----------

